# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Seccion videos

## nAcHo99

Hola Mariano queria preguntate una cosa sobre el cambio de la seccion de videos.
¿Por qué la has cambiado a  acceso restringido de los 50 mensajes? 
Creo que se aprende mucho viendo los videos de  los demas; por ejemplo aprendes nuevas formas de "decorar un juego"  trucos que nunca has visto ... y ademas  tampoco se desvela nunca nada.
Viendo los videos de otras personas podemos compartir trucos y opiniones ademas de mejorar nuestra "magia" mucho antes de entrar en el area secreta por eso opino que los videos no deberian ser de acceso restringido, igual me equivoco eh y tienes buenas razones para hacerlo.
Un saludo Nacho

----------


## gabi_ab

Yo tampoco acabo de entender porqué se han cambiado al área secreta, porque como dice Nacho, no revelan secretos. Además, si estamos preparando/ensayando un juego, nos viene bien ver cómo presentan los demás el mismo juego. En fin, alguna explicación habrá.

----------


## rufus

Hola a todos.
Yo también estoy sorprendido por el cambio de ubicación de los vídeos. Supongo que habrá alguna razón para ello, pero yo no la pillo.

A mi personalmente me animaban a practicar mas. puesto que viendo como lo hacen los demás, pues eso, tengo que practicar mas.

Bueno. Es mi modesta opinión. Pero, respeto la decisión.

----------


## Ella

se han pasado los videos en "la zona" jejeje, porque al comentar los videos normalmente se explican muchas cosas, y se hablan de tecnicas que se utilizan en los mismos, ademas, asi hay mas libertad en los comentarios.

----------


## peter pan

Bueno este mensaje va para todos ...compañeros y Mariano...

Yo estoy con la mayoria que ha escrito hasta ahora y tambien entiendo la postura de Ella pero la verdad yo por ejemplo llevo ya unos meses entrando al foro a diario unas 5 veces y leyendo y leyendo todo lo que poneis en vuestros post para aprender y aprender... sin lugar a dudas la seccion de videos es la que mas me ha enseñado y motivado pues en esta no veo al Copperfield d turno haciendo un truco si no que veo a un humilde compañero como yo que lo puede hacer...con lo que la motivacion es aun mayor...otra de las ventajas es que si estoy practicando un truco y un compañero lo cuelga puedo matizar fallos que a lo mejor estoy teniendo...Yo creo en mi humilde opinion que no era tan perjudicial ya que siempre se tuvo mucho cuidado con decir nada ni revelar nada y eso lo sabemos todos los que a diario leemos o escribimos...Ademas si algun dia sucedio algo asi se aviso y se quito...

No entiendo porque se ha cambiado esto... Reivindico el poder verlos como antes y me añado a todos aquellos que aprendemos cada dia con este foro gracias entre otras cosas a los videos.

Espero no molestar con mis palabras... encima que escribo poco solo falta que haya metido la pata...pero ahora mismo es como si me hubieran cortado una pierna o mejor aun...una mano!!

Un saludo a todos y ojala se solucione este tema.

----------


## Ella

pues enviale un privado a mariano explicandole y seguro que te dja entrar al area secreta!!!...

----------


## peter pan

Ya pero Ella me pareceria echarle mucho morro...que no digo que no lo vaya a hacer, es mas espero que Mariano lea este hilo, pero si hasta ahora he querido esperar para entrar en el area secreta e ir aprendiendo con lo que tenia pues no se, me parece un poco fuerte pedirselo...

Haber que dice Mariano de todo esto.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Peter:

Siempre que miremos las cosas tenemos que tener una visión global y de futuro.... como tu bien dices la sección de videos puede dar muchísimo más de lo que estaba dando en la sección abierta, porque la mayoría de las veces por respetar las normas de la zona abierta no se podían explicar ciertas cosas que los videos clamaban que había que explicar. 

De esta forma, a los recien llegados os costará algo más, muy poquito más el entrar en esta sección, pero cuando lo hagais, la vereis en su máximo explendor, porque las explicaciones serán más explícitas y seguramente aprenderemos muchísimo más, y podremos sacarle todo el partido que esta sección está destinada a dar. Solo hace falta un poco de comprensión. La sección de videos tenía un gran potencial (muchisimo más que un mero escaparate donde alguien enseñaba y los demás decían que bien o que mal) y eso es lo que se pretende explotar. 

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## peter pan

Bueno como bien le dije a Ella, amigo Marco Antonio esto lo entiendo pero ya habia un area secreta para esos menesteres.. creo recordar haber leido mas de una vez eso de "En el area secreta te lo explico" o cosas asi...

Yo se que cuando pueda entrar aprendere muchisimo mas...pero pienso que al igual que yo, hay gente que necesitaba ver esas ilusiones echas por gente normal y corriente para seguir practicando, seguir leyendo y en definitiva seguir aprendiendo e ilusionandose dia a dia con sus progresos y el del resto de compañeros, al fin y al cabo esto es casi una familia.

De sobra sabeis todos lo dificil es ver magia, que si, que en la primera sale Jorge Blass y en lagun programilla de autonomicas algun otro, claro!! pero eso para la gente que le gusta que siente y que quiere crecer con magia no nos vale...

Sigo opinando lo mismo amigo Marco Antonio..para mi este foro es visita obligada al dia unas cuantas veces y te aseguro que la seccion de videos era una de las que mas me motivaban, esto puede ser algo personal lo se, pero algo me dice que habra mas gente que opine como yo.

Ojala algun dia nos veamos en el area secreta compañeros!!


Pd: para entonces seguire opinando lo mismo.

----------


## Goreneko

Yo tampoco lo entiendo, no es que haya dado nunca el coñazo con entrar al area secreta, porque ya llevo bastante mas de 50 mensajes y compro bastante en tiendamagia, por lo que el descuento me iria genial. Ahora empezare a darlo porque me gustaba ver los videos y para ello necesito entrar al area.

----------


## si66

NO ME PARECE CORRECTO TRASLADAR VIDEOS A AREA SECRETA;  EN TODO CASO HAY UN MODERADOR QUE SE ENCARGARIA DE FILTRAR LOS MENSAJES, EN CASO DE UN MENSAJE PONGA EN CLARO UN TRUCO O UNA TECNICA, SE MODIFICA, SE BORRA O DIRECTAMENTE SE SACA EL MENSAJE. eSTO ES ALGO MAS FACIL DE HACER PERO LO IDEAL SERIA QUE LOS VIDEOS LOS PODAMOS VER PARA QUE PODAMOS APRENDER MOVIMIENTOS NO SECRETOS, Y PARA QUE LOS QUE SUBAN VIDEOS SEPAN COMO LO HACEN.
NADA MAS.

----------


## Goreneko

♦Yo tampoco lo entiendo, no es que haya dado nunca el coñazo con entrar al area secreta, porque ya llevo bastante mas de 50 mensajes y compro bastante en tiendamagia, por lo que el descuento me iria genial. Ahora empezare a darlo porque me gustaba ver los videos y para ello necesito entrar al area.

----------


## Samuel magic

En parte no me parece bien, pero en otra si, anteriormente dijeron que con acceso restringido hay mas libertad con respecto a comentarios y criticas en los videos, ya que sabemos que entra cualquier profano a curosear y solo a conocer secretos. 
pero las personas verdaderamente interesadas son las afectadas.

Saludos mágicos    :Wink:

----------


## Gandalf

Creo que conviene que se diga lo que ha sucedido, ¿no?

Para aquellos que no tienen acceso al área secreta les diré que ha habido un debate sobre la cantidad de nuevos usuarios que estaban entrando al foro y que aparentemente no estaban aportando nada al mismo, concretamente 224 personas desde el 1 de octubre. A algunos de nosotros nos parecen cifras desorbitadas que no ven reflejado en el foro ningún beneficio. 

Pareciese como si estos nuevos usuarios limitasen sus entradas a cotillear entre los videos y así enterarse de cosas que no deberían salvo verdadera afición. Es por eso que se ha dialogado sobre este asunto y varias personas hemos apoyado la idea de que los videos, principal razón de tanto acceso curioso, fuesen restringidos de manera semejante al área secreta.

Las razones son:

 1. Evitar el acceso de curiosos a material tan importante
 2. Filtrar el perfil mago de las personas que acceden al mismo
 3. Se espera que esta opción eleve el nivel de calidad de las magias presentadas
 4. Evitar esa sensación que se está generando de que aquí solo algunos ayudan y otros solo disfrutan
 5. Tener plena libertad para conversar sobre un video sin necesidad de ir de una sección del foro a otra.
 6. Poner a resguardo los MUCHOS videos que no llegan a un mínimo de calidad y que permiten que cualquiera se entere del truco del juego presentado.

Los que apoyamos esta decisión sabemos que este cambio supondrá un mayor esfuerzo de los nuevos participantes, pero creemos a la larga sopondrá un mejor foro y que generará más beneficios que daños.

Esta es mi opinión personal, que en nada tiene por que ser la de Mariano, que es el administrador del foro y quien ha tenido a bien aceptar la propuesta, ni la del resto de personas que acceden al area secreta. 

Espero que todos aquellos que querais acceder a ese area lo consigais muy pronto.

----------


## YaGo

Creo que Gandalf (antiguo magooo) ha descrito perfectamente por que se han hecho los cambios que se han hecho. Cuando los que no os lo explicáis tengáis acceso al Área Secreta y veáis las 5 páginas que se ha estado hablando de este tema lo entenderéis.

----------


## ignoto

Además, si es por aprender se aprende de un experto. Jamás se aprenderá bien de quien no sabe hacer algo mas que medianamente bien.
No digo que sea el caso de la totalidad de los vídeos pero muchos son inútiles para aprender. No importa lo poco que sepas.
Hace unos meses, un principiante me preguntó en el CIVAC cómo se controlaban varias cartas al extender en las manos.
Como la cartomagia no es mi fuerte y, además, esa técnica no la domino ni a empujones me giré y llamé al mago mas cercano con experiencia en el tema para que nos enseñase. Tuvimos suerte y resultó ser Jandro.
Si ese principiante hubiera intentado aprender de mi ignorancia, seguramente la hubiera pifiado.

----------


## peter pan

Insisto que todo esto que decis es entendible y sobre todo despues de la explicacion de Gandalf...pero quizas estais siendo muy extremistas, quiero decir, os referis a la cantidad de gente que nos hemos registrado al foro de un tiempo a esta parte y dais por hecho que somos gente cotilla que lo unico que busca es descubrir ciertas partes de un juego y por otro lado estais los grandes expertos los que llevais años (o no) en esto, los que hablais con cierta autoridad y seguridad de casi todos los temas... y os habeis preguntado que pasa con la gente intermedia? o a caso no pensais que la hay? Y cuando digo intermedia me refiero a gente que si es verdad que en un principio forman parte de esa masa recien llegada al foro, (concretamente 224 personas desde el 1 de octubre) pero que esta ahi esforzandose e intentando llegar cada dia a donde estais vosotros.
No quiero personalizar pero para mi como ya dije anteriormente es una fuente de aprendizaje muy buena sumada a vuestras opiniones. Sigo pensando que nunca se desvelo nada y que cuando hubo algo que rozaba lo "ilegal" se aviso y se retiro rapidamente...os recuerdo aquel del snap change que decia que con "eso" sus amigos flipaban...

Llevo muy poco en esto y en el foro concretamente desde el 17 de marzo, participo poco o casi nada, no por ganas si no por falta de experiencia incluso podria deciros que hace ya mucho tiempo Ignoto me dio la posibilidad de ir a SEI de Valencia despues de estar convaleciente no me he atrevido a ir por mi inmadurez en esto (aparte de un poco de verguenza al ridiculo) Gracias Ignoto. No tengo prisa por aprender he preferido no escribir por escribir o por decir algo incoherente para llegar a los mensajes necesarios para entrar en el area secreta ya que hasta ahora con lo que hay en el foro abierto me era suficiente.

Volviendo al tema de los videos...
Que seguramente se agradecera en un futuro? Pues si, no lo dudo. Que se podria hacer una seccion especial ya que pasan los videos primero por el area secreta y despues poner los mas claros y bien hechos en el foro? Pues quizas. Que quizas esos mismos videos que pasan por el filtro del area secreta podrian colgarse sin mas ni mas y no poder escribir en el foro con preguntas y demas? Que se yo... El caso es dar algunas ideas aunque ya hayais tomado la decision.

Yo ya no quiero reivindicar nada mas ni darle mas vueltas al tema pues para acabar quisiera referirme como si de un bucle se tratara al primer parrafo de este post.

Un saludo.

----------


## nAcHo99

Jeje la que se ha montado no?
Bueno pues despues de todo este hilo he cambiado de opinion respesto a ello y con esto quiero decir q tienen razon y ademas Gandalf nos ha ayudado a entenderlo porque yo no lo comprendia asi que ahora me esforzare más para seguir disfrutando y trabajando en mis juegos  :Smile1: 
Muchas gracias a todos un saludo Nacho

----------


## Dorado84

Hola!!! Me parece totalmente acertada la decisión de meter los vídeos dentro del área secreta. En la zona abierta se comentaban muchas técnicas utilizadas en los juegos, además había vídeos que desvelaban el secreto....En fin, creo que es mejor para todos pero es sólo mi opinión. Saludos

----------


## Goreneko

> Sigo pensando que nunca se desvelo nada y que cuando hubo algo que rozaba lo "ilegal" se aviso y se retiro rapidamente...os recuerdo aquel del snap change que decia que con "eso" sus amigos flipaban...


Hombre, eso si que es verdad, habia cada uno...
y ademas no se retiraron, al menos yo los seguia viendo hasta hace bastante poco.

----------


## chumito

bueno una lastima perder los videos por un tiempo .
por lo menos para mi que espero llegar a los 50 mensajes tarde o temprano
 :(

----------


## backflin

Y porque no 2 secciones de videos?

----------


## peter pan

Algo parecido quise decir cuando hablaba de que el ara secreta puede ser un buen filtro para luego pasar los que se crean oportuno al area de lo "mortales".

Y asi...todos contentos.   :Lol:  

 :roll:

----------


## nAcHo99

En mi opinion estoy en contra de eso ya que en la nueva seccion pasaria lo mismo que en la anterior por que volveriamos a opinar y hacer criticas de la misma forma que en la otra seccioon de videos pero esta es mi opinion subjetiva nada mas
Un saludo Nacho

----------


## peter pan

Si pero nacho99 yo sugeri que una vez colgados no se pudiera opinar...solo ver y ya esta..de esa manera a todo aquel q quiera solo ver pues ahi lo tiene sin desvelar nada y a aquellos que realmente les pique el gusanillo de esto que llamamos "Magia" pues le seguira motivando o incluso nuevas versiones posibles de un juego que ya hace...para eso estan los foros no? para compartir e intercambiar opiniones y sugerencias...

Bueno no se si me he explicado bien... pero como digo siempre, es una idea y una opinion personal. Si se queda como esta pues no pasa nada con paciencia llegara el momento y punto, no tengo prisa.

 :Wink:

----------


## nAcHo99

Ok perdon te habia entendido mal pues de todas formas lo ultimo que nos queda es tener paciencia y seguir aprendiendo  :Wink1:

----------


## kraken69

hola a todos y ps..
ni hablar.. yo soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad los videos eran algo que me ilucionaba muchisimo yen esta ocasion me disponia a ver alguno pero ho sorpresa ya han sido movidos y me siento algo triste  :( pero bueno de cualquier forma espero seguir aprendiendo de este foro saludos a todos bye...

----------


## magomontecarlos

Me parece correctisimo bajo mi punto de vista que se pasen al area secreta, por que la verdad yo no hago cartomagia y algunas veces si que me daba cuenta de como lo hacian, pero eso es otra cuestion. Lo unico que ahora estoy temiendo es la cantidad de mensajes inutiles (como este ) que la gente enviara y van enviando sin aportar nada solo por llegar a los 50 mensajes.

Yo en mi mas hulmide pesar a veces o casi siempre no puedo dar mi opinión en segun que comentarios por que o ya contestaron correctamente con lo cual no voy a repetirme diciendo : si eso mismo iva a decir yo, o no tengo la mas minima idea por que lo mio no es la cartomagia que es lo mas abundante en el foro a parte de numismagia y otros que haceres.

Seguire entrando y seguire foreando (vaya palabreja que he puesto ) y si puedo ayudar a alguien en algo concreto pues lo hare y sino a esperar, igual que si algún día pongo yo un post pidiendo algo y me ayudan a  mi.

Sin otra mas un saludo a todos y mucha mierda para los que tengan actuaciones.

----------


## Shargon

No entiendo por que, no se puede ver magia que anime a los demas a seguir.... en fin.. abra que esperar largo y tendido..

----------


## Ella

> Además, si es por aprender se aprende de un experto. Jamás se aprenderá bien de quien no sabe hacer algo mas que medianamente bien.
> No digo que sea el caso de la totalidad de los vídeos pero muchos son inútiles para aprender. No importa lo poco que sepas.
> Hace unos meses, un principiante me preguntó en el CIVAC cómo se controlaban varias cartas al extender en las manos.
> Como la cartomagia no es mi fuerte y, además, esa técnica no la domino ni a empujones me giré y llamé al mago mas cercano con experiencia en el tema para que nos enseñase. Tuvimos suerte y resultó ser Jandro.
> Si ese principiante hubiera intentado aprender de mi ignorancia, seguramente la hubiera pifiado.


exactamente, por otra parte, la seccion de videos tiene una unica finalidad,y es poner un video (que se hablo el tema largo y tendido en septiembre) porque uno necesita ayuda y quiere sugerencias, no para decir: "mirad que bien me sale". la genet que ha de ver los videos ha de ser con la intencion de ayudar, y escribir un comentario concreto, correcto y coherente.
si alguno quiere poner un video porque necesita ayuda y no tiene acceso al area secreta, se le envia un mensaje a mariano y se arregla.
si alguno tiene una duda de una tecnica y cree que en la seccion de videos la puede ver, abre un post y pregunta: "alguno me puede enviar por privado algun juego donde pueda ver la tecnica realizada" :Confused: 
por ejemplo..no??

----------


## nAcHo99

Estoy con ella siempre se puede mandar un mensaje privado a alguien que  sepa sobre un truco o juego en que falles y explicarle los problemas k tienes con el juego
Un saludo Nacho

----------


## poxo

He estado kon el ordenador jodido 3 semanas i kuando vuelvo me kedo flipando kon la desicion de poner la seccion de videos en area sekreta, yo k la visitava tanto :( ... xD. Kreo k tampoko se desvelavan muxos trukos solo pille el del snap change ese xDD. k digo k tampoko era tanta molestia komentar los trukos en el foto de la area sekreta, weno digo yo, i avian muxos trukos k molava ver i postear, desde el principio supe k no se desvelaria ninguno... weno alguno kayo... xDD pero basikamente decir k estoi muy deakuerdo kom PETER PAN k en los dias de mi ausencia a decido lo k akavava de pensar kuando entre en el foro, i propongo junto a los demas abrir un nuevo foro kon videos de profecionales k no se puedan pillar o videos "omologados i ya revisados por los magos mas expertos... nose me parece una muy buena idea xDD que opinais?

Saludos

----------


## Miguel S.

yo que soy principiante en cartomagia y no puedo aportar casi nada ni escribir mucho por que tengo miedo a equivocarme no me parece mal que los video s esrten en el area secreta por que asi aprandemos mas sobre nuestros fallos que antes no los podias esplicar digamos de forma clara y yo estoy aprendiendo e intentando aportar algo al foro para aprender mas y un dia entrar en el area secreta. pero esto es solo un idea mia no quiero causar polemica.

----------


## Raymet

Primero que todo si se ponen a analizar esa decisión de colocar los videos en el área secreta esta muy bien echo, ya que así los curiosos no solo entran en el foro a ver trucos, para ver si aprenden algo. 

Y además ¿Porque se quejan (los que se quejaron) que hayan colocado los videos en el área secreta?? De igual forma si les gusta el foro algún día van a llegar a tener los requisitos para entrar en el área secreta que son (50 mensajes y postear una foto suya) ¿O no?.
O...... ¿Solo entraban al foro a ver videos?

Y con respecto a lo que dijo “Gandalf “ , es verdad que es un problema que haya tanta gente entrando al foro porque te aseguro que mas de la mitad son curiosos, solo les interesa uno que otro truco y piensan que aquí van a encintrar la explicación de cómo se realiza.

Pero hay una solución bien fácil y sencilla, que otros foros hacen.......
¿Por qué no colocan preguntas cuando se registran en el foro? ,Es decir,  pregúnteles cosas que solos los magos o la gente interesada en magia sabría. Te aseguro que a hacer esto ese porcentaje de gente registrada bajaría radicalmente.

Y otra cosa que quería comentar fue lo que dijo magomontecarlos  “que mucha gente va a querer escribir mensajes inútiles”, es verdad eso pero recuerda que el moderador de la sala (que creo que es mariano) leerá los 50 mensajes que escribió esa persona para ver si vale o no la pena darle el pase a la zona secreta. 
Y creo que tu te estas dejando llevar por eso, ya que luego dices “que por eso tu no escribes casi mensajes”, creo que eres muy prejuicioso, si quieres escribir algo escríbelo no te reprimas ¿Acaso tienes miedo de que por escribir eso no te den pase al la zona secreta  :Wink:    :roll: ? Unnn no te lo tomes a mal es solo un comentario, un saludoa todos.  :Smile1:  

P.D: ¿Sin fotos pueden entrar al área secreta? :?:

----------


## samles

es buena opcion

----------


## -= Johny =-

Siendo recien llegado y con pocos mensajes aun, creo q es una opcion acertada la de solo dejar ver los videos a aquellos q llevan 50 mensajes, tb entiendo las opiniones en contra, porq yo tb aprendo mejor con videos, pero creo q hay q entender el porq, q gandalf ha explicado bastante bien.
Asi q a participar y a llegar rapidito a los 50 mensajes para poder disfrutar de esos videos jeje.
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## to

> Asi q a participar y a llegar rapidito a los 50 mensajes para poder disfrutar de esos videos jeje.
> 1 saludo


Es que la cosa no es llegar rapidito, es aportar al foro y asi ganarte la entrada.

Saludos

----------


## -= Johny =-

Ya ya, comprengo 100%, por eso mismo antes de decir lo de "llegar rapidito" digo "a participar",  creo q de nada sirve tener 50 mensajes diciendo "hola, bienvenido al foro" y cosas asi...
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, este tema es un poco durillo pero hay vamos, primero si hay unas normas, hay que cumplirlas, con el tema de los cincuenta mensajes. Otra cosa es que hay que controlar que esos cincuenta mensajes aporten algo a la magia y no sean de relleno solo para entrar, En todas las asociaciones entra gente con el afan de saber tres juegos para luego quemarlos e intentar ligar, por mi asociacion ( Asociacion Vizcaina de Ilusionismo ) ya han pasado varios que luego desaparecen. Yo inicie un tema que se titula (18000 magos en Madird y alrededores) porque cada vez que entro aqui veo, nuevo, nuevo y nuevo. Yo si estoy por la labor de poner mas dificil la entrada a la zona secreta, llevo un año en este foro y quince en la magia, soy semiprofesional, tengo trabajo de mago, y si tengo que escribir cien mensajes para entrar en la zona pues sin prisa y aportando cosillas lo lograre, pero para mi no es una meta. Yo compro mucho material relacionado con mi linea, que no se mosquee nadie, un saludo zaki.
www.magozaki.net

----------

